# I could use some help in moving to Greece



## GreyFox (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm Thinking of moving to greece for as long as my American Visa will have me(three months i presume) I'll have a fairly decent amount of money and I'm a quiet solitary guy(but sociable enough to go out and drink and hang out after i grow to trust whomever i'm staying with. I'm a 23 year old african american male from new york city. 
If you have any advice that could help me in terms of living expenses/work for expats or safety, it would be very appreciated. 

Thanks!!


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi
It might be useful to give a little more information. What parts of Greece are you thinking of or why. For example, are you looking for sea and sun, culture, or something else. What aspects of safety are you talking about? You say you plan on about three months and your coming with money, but it seems you want to work. I think a non European might struggle to find casual labor in the tourist resorts I'm familiar with, but if you have something else in mind someone here might point you in the right direction.


----------



## GreyFox (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm mostly looking for culture and to be in an area that's fairly close to everything. I hear Athens is nice. And it seems like it's difficult for a non European to get a job anywhere in Europe haha. In terms of safety , I was raised in the ghettoes of New York City, so anything better than that is cool


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

OK, I don't have any real advice for you, I know nothing about the US, and almost nothing about living in Athens. But if you arrive thinking that its an extended holiday, but a bit of work would be nice, you could be lucky. I know you are young and probably fit and healthy and it might not seem important, but do make sure you understand your health insurance. As you don't mention any language skills, I'm going to assume you don't have any. Perhaps you could use this to your advantage though. Sharing accommodation with Greek students (they usually seem to graduate at around 26) would give them a massive boost to their language skills. Even if you know nothing about teaching, living for a while with an American youngster would be a huge asset to many Greek undergraduates, they are all aware that compedancy in English will help their future. You may even find good money opportunities chatting with students. While I'm sure you could find a huge amount of people interested in this, I don't know how you would find them - I'm guessing university sites


----------



## GreyFox (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

greyFox,hi from Athens,I agree with Aliland,it is difficult to know what people really want and how much is realistically achievable,I think that if you take away the issue of work and you have enough money to live on for 3 months then why not stay for a bit in different places,after-all you are coming from a far distance and its a great chance to see a fair bit of Greece if you are careful with the money.Island hopping after a visit to Athens would be wonderful,you can usually find a cheap room once you disembark from the ferry when you arrive at the islands,those down near the coast of Turkey look gorgeous.....Lesvos....Symi....Samos...etc and of course you will meet lots of other young people travelling around.


----------

